# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Anxiety Triggers

## InvisibleGuy

Ugh. I don't even like using that word "triggers", it doesn't even mean what it used to. Anyway....I'm struggling with this right now, and I always have, but it's really frustrating me lately.

I think my anxiety is somewhat, kind of under control. Sometimes lol. But there are times when it just comes out of nowhere. Sorry if this has been posted here before, but....I can't figure out what my triggers are.

I can be fine going to the grocery store one night, make eye contact, feel totally comfortable, even make small talk with someone in line, and then the next day really struggle, have to _make_ myself go out. Idk what it is. I recognize some of my triggers....the obvious ones...but I can't figure out what sets my anxiety off sometimes.

Has anyone figured out all their triggers, how did you do it, how'd you learn to recognize what it is, or why?? Did you recognize triggers through therapy (my therapist hasn't been much help with this for me), did you just pick up on a certain time or place where it happens? The thing is, it's not always the same time or place for me.....

----------


## Otherside

Answer phones - I panic if I have to leave a voicemail. Can't do it. Worse case scenario I'll hang up and end up staring at the phone wondering what on earth I'm meant to do now. 

Crowded spaces - a lot of improvement. "crowded elevators" are a complete and utter nightmare. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ Yeah, both of those are big triggers for me...leaving a vm especially.

I think maybe this is where my generalized anxiety is coming out. If I can't find a trigger, I think more than likely it's GAD. It sucks because I have GAD and SAD and of course they overlap, it's impossible to tell sometimes where one starts and the other ends.

I think worrying, being anxious for absolutely no rational reason = GAD though. I guess. Idk. It's frustrating though cos I'll be fine at rush hour in the grocery store, surrounded by 50 other people in line some days. And then some days I just can't even deal with that. It's strange how my anxiety plays out sometimes.

----------


## 1

Presentations

----------


## Lunaire

> Presentations



What kind of presentations? How often do you find yourself giving them?

----------


## Otherside

> Presentations



I've gotta give one today. Not looking forward to that 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Presentations are the worst for me. Good luck to you 
@Otherside
 I hope it goes well.

----------


## Ironman

People having whisper conversations around me.
I get suspicious if they look in my direction or something.  They need to keep their crap to themselves!

----------


## Lunaire

> People having whisper conversations around me.
> I get suspicious if they look in my direction or something.  They need to keep their crap to themselves!



How often do people whisper around you?

----------


## Ironman

> How often do people whisper around you?



Not all that often, but I always get suspicious.  I find people who barely talk above a whisper not very trustworthy, especially if I know if they are outgoing.  SA people = different story.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Not all that often, but I always get suspicious.  I find people who barely talk above a whisper not very trustworthy, especially if I know if they are outgoing.  SA people = different story.



I agree, I feel the same. I don't like people that are right there with you (no matter whether you're friends or not) and whisper in front of you. I have a tendency to not trust people who do that, though it doesn't seem to have happened very often at all.

I whispered something to my oldest daughter in front of my youngest last weekend, and she glared at me, gave me a salty look lol. But I was just joking, I was teasing her and said it out loud seconds later.

----------

